# Davao: where change money with a good exchange rate?



## TheLovelyHombre (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi, before reaching Davao I will be at International Manila Airport for some hours. I will reach Terminal 1 and I will have free time to change money (euro) at Terminal 1. 
1) In your opinion is it better to change money in Manila Airport Terminal 1 or in Davao?
2) Where is there a good money changer in Davao where give you a good exchange rate?
Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't help you with Davao but you will get a very poor rate at NAIA, just change enough to continue your journey. Don't forget you will need to change terminals for Davao which can be time consuming.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Try:
BPI bank website while sitting on your laurels.
You are retired right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vansy1 (Feb 16, 2017)

TheLovelyHombre said:


> Hi, before reaching Davao I will be at International Manila Airport for some hours. I will reach Terminal 1 and I will have free time to change money (euro) at Terminal 1.
> 1) In your opinion is it better to change money in Manila Airport Terminal 1 or in Davao?
> 2) Where is there a good money changer in Davao where give you a good exchange rate?
> Thanks


when you go to davao they will gave you a low rate maybe you can have your money in money changer in manila that the best way i think, it's just my opinion


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

vansy1 said:


> when you go to davao they will gave you a low rate maybe you can have your money in money changer in manila that the best way i think, it's just my opinion


On the contrary, I exchanged dollars at several places in Davao, plenty of places to exchange, they are everywhere and I always got the XE Rate.


----------

